# quick how do you get to chesterfield



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i sit at work going to leave in 2 hours from ogden and i want to go to chesterfield not daniels. can anyone tell me how to get to chesterfield? would love the help. how long does it take to get there?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you looking for Chesterfield that is a neighborhood in West Valley City, or Chester that is up by Heber next to the Deer Creek reservoir?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The tiny town next to heber is casperville, not chester. I would assume that you are speaking of chesterfield in southern idaho? Ive never fished it but looks like a great stillwater. Wish I had info on exactly how to get there... Sorry


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Google knows. Sorry but I am off hunting so I cant look it up.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

The only chesterfield I know of is in south eastern Idaho. You go through Lava Hotsprings Idaho, Turn on the hwy right after the tow of lave, Turn off onto a road called Kelly Toponce rd about 15-20 miles after you turn onto the highway from Lava. then follow Kelly Toponce road about 8-10 miles arond until you see the Chesterfield Reservoir turnoff. 

Sorry my response is so late!!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I wonder what the big hurry was :?: 
Did he have a secret that was not shared :?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Theres no secret about Chesterfield reservoir. Very little water & very few 12-14" fish. It used to be my favorite lake to fish for BIG bows, But over the past about 8 seasons, they have basically drained it each year with irrigation. They plant a few every year, but not much size in there right now


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

STEVO is right. It used to be one of my favorites also until they originally drained it during the dry spell we had about 8 years ago. Used to produce big fish every trip with everyone catching at least a 5 pounder or more. It isn't worth the drive nowadays IMO.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

They have a chester fried chicken inside the sinclair mountian land one stop gas station.  Its before daniels too!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Straight thru Grace- don't turn at cross roads towards Soda---- cross the highway - 5 miles later in Bancroft take a right over the tracks and don't get off the road- just follow the signs - maybe 10 miles out. Fish are bigger than the 14"- well a lot were but they planted close to 25,000 catchables from 9/30 to 10/01. Next year. Could stop just before you get there and fish 24 mile.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

did you guys mean charleston? or is there really a town called casperville near heber? all i know of in that valley is heber, daniels, charleston, and midway


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

How did the fishing trip go? Is there still enough water in there to get a boat out? Let us know


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry the late reply back... the hurry was i was working on a saturday and i only had 1 hour to decide where i was going. i was dumb i went to strawberry without the toon boat thinking i could take 1 at least from shore. i got 0. 

i have never been to chesterfield res in idaho that is where i wanted to go hearing from everyone i would rather go to henerys like i am sure everyone here would. could you guys give info on henerys anyone fished it?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have heard good things this fall but you only have two weeks till it closes for the winter.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I know it was icing up a bit around the north end- Listening to the radio on the way to Daniels last weekend it said the gentelmam who owns Micky Finns in Ogden was taking a class up there last Sat.- maybe call them. I was going but the cold rain forecast pushed me to Daniels.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished there over the 4th of July and did really well. It took us a day to figure out exactly what they were taking but once we did, man did we have a blast. There were a few smaller fish, but most were in the 16-20" range. A guy in the tube next to me caught a 27" bow that weighed 7.5 lbs (I saw the scale). There are still some pigs in there though it can be a tricky lake to fish.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Saw a few over 10 the weekend of Oct 22ND. Fishing was very good- very cold - one day just cold- next 30 mph winds. Pretty tough to control a pontoon but I as long as I could stay in a 50 yard square I was catching fish.


----------

